# I NEED EZ-CART SOFTWARE



## Pedobear (Dec 4, 2008)

I swear to god, its no where else. Would someone to send me theirs?

"Whats Ez-Cart"
http://www.gbagod.com/products_usage_ez2.php


----------



## valyr (Dec 4, 2008)

ezclient software available here all versions
available for download


----------



## Pedobear (Dec 4, 2008)

can you read?
here lemme try again.
*EZ-Cart*

it doesnt work


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey don't be rude! (I'd return the question and ask if you can read, but that's just be mean).
EZ-Cart is not a piece of software. The site is talking about the plastic cartridge itself.

The site you linked is for an ez cart called the EZ Flash II, and those instructions say there are 2 pieces of software you need to get it running: the *driver* and the *client*.
(Incidentally the client is the piece of software valyr linked so I think you owe him an apology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

On the page you gave us, click the "Downloads" link on the left. Everything you need is there.

Scroll down to the EZ-Flash II section, download the driver and the latest client, unzip both and then follow the instructions.
(I'm not enitrely sure which driver you need, try ezdriver14.zip first but if that doesn't work go for ezdriver.zip. The one ending in ps is for the PowerStar cart, so it's not that one.)


----------



## OneOfTheSame (Dec 6, 2008)

I think its time to upgrade.


----------



## valyr (Dec 6, 2008)

the drivers are in the driver folder from what the site said anyway was only trying to help
wont bother next time


----------

